# SAKK! az élet a táblán zajlik , gondolj meg minden lépést...



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok, a fórum főadminja javasolta, hogy nyissak 1 fórumot a blogomnak ha aktívan szeretném csinálni, úgy döntöttem megpróbálom! Bátran kommenteljétek a gondolataimat ha van hozzáfűzni valótok! Előre jelezném, ha már ez a lehetőség adódott le fogom írni a napi 1-2 szavas nyügjeimet és gondolataimat is ha épp olyanom van, mert ide befér .


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Minden most kezdődik el 
Az élet olyan mint a sakk, küzdelem, harc és ha nyerünk jutalom van a végén. Nem kell tennünk semmi mást csak soha nem feladni, minden lépést jól meggondolni és körmünk szakadtáig harcolni az ellenféllel, aki vagy maga az élet, vagy 1 fizikai ellenfél akivel sakkozunk (most idevéve a neten is a sakkpartnert,)

Emberi vagy gépi ellenfél ellen természetesen teljesen más sakkozni mint az élet ellen, én úgy érzem Isten ellen játszunk, más aki nem vallásos sorsnak nevezi, ez legyen mindenki saját döntése. A lényeg megtalálni a megfelelő legjobb és legoptimálisabb lépést amivel mi kerülhetünk előnybe.


Én legalábbis így szoktam tenni, bármi is van megkeresem a lehető legoptimálisabb lépést és lépek, ha jót léptem előnybe kerülhetek még a saját sorsommal szembe is, mert válasz lépést kell tennie, hogy mit lép a jövő rejtélye , de biztosan meglesz az én válaszom is 1 lépés formájában.

Szerintem ha mindenki így gondolkodna sokkal kevesebb szenvedő ember lenne, mert mindenki meggondolná mielőtt cselekszik vagy dönt, az élet sakktábláján az optimális e nem lesz e belőle nagy bonyodalom vagy gond.

A sakk olyan mint az élet az élet sakktáblája maga az életterünk ahol vagy nyerünk vagy vesztünk de mi döntünk a lépések következménye is a mi "puttonyunk". 

Mielőtt lépünk gondoljuk meg jó alaposan.... Természetesen lesznek az élettel vívott parti sorozatban vesztes partijaink is, de ebből lehet tanulni, nem az a nagy hős aki folyamatosan nyer és veri a mellét, hanem az aki képes felállni a vesztes helyzetből és újra és újra felvenni a kesztyűt és csak azért is tovább játszani az élet elleni sakkot, mert ha tanulunk a vesztes partikból , egy idő után jóval több nyertes partink lesz, és sikeres életünk tele optimális döntéssel , aminek élvezhetjük a gyümölcseit .


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Merre tovább?

Néha ez is megesik, hogy a katonák (bábok) kint vannak a táblán, a harc már javában zajlik,de bizony olykor előfordul, hogy az állás reménytelennek látszik nem tudjuk merre tovább. Ilyenkor mit tegyünk? Mindenekelőtt nyugodjunk meg! Az idegesség sem a sakktáblán sem az életben nem jó segítő partner!

Ha ez meg van kezdjük el átnézni módszeresen a lépési lehetőségeket, higgadtan nyugodtan a kapkodás itt sem segít .Majd ha higgadtan és tényleg szigorúan nyugodt vérmérséklettel átgondoltunk minden szóba jöhető lehetőséget , azt is hogy melyik lépésnek mi lesz a lehetséges válaszlépése és annak következménye lépjünk, és cselekedjünk.

Természetesen ha már meghoztuk a döntést ragaszkodjunk hozzá mert annál rosszabb nincs sem a sakkban sem az életben ha nekiállunk tökölni és tehetetlenkedni! Abból csak a baj lesz! Ha már lépni kell akkor lépjünk, mert bizony az élet lépéskényszerrel jár ez van. Így teremtette az Isten



Ha meg van a lépés ismét tekintsük át az egész táblát, vagy a szituációt. Gondoljuk végig mi volt és most mi lett, de legfőképp azt, hogy mit szeretnénk és mi várható,ha megint lépünk. Nézzük meg természetesen azt is mik az ellenfél lehetséges válasz lépése a mi lépésünkre (vagy természetesen magáé az életé) ha ezzel megvagyunk, gondoljuk át mit nyerhetünk a parti végén és törekedjünk az okos higgadt és megfontolt lépésekre. Senki nem siettet, még 1 gyors partiban sem, bár az óra ketyeg de egy meggondolatlan lépés, csúnyán megbosszulhatja magát, tehát bármilyen kevés is az idő mindig arra gondoljunk, hogy senki nem sürget és gondolkodjunk...... 


Működő stratégia az életben és a sakkban is


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Feladni vagy nem feladni?
Megéri feladni az adott partit?



Ez elgondolkodtató kérdés több okból is!

Előfordul,hogy reménytelennek látszik minden,ilyenkor vagy a "merre tovább" című post szerint járunk el vagy pedig mindent feladva felállunk és veszni hagyjuk a partit és MINDENT AMIT ADDIG ABBAN A PARTIBAN ÉPÍTETTÜNK!
Ez mind a táblán lévő játszmára igaz mind pedig az élettel szemben játszott partira is.
Miért is? Mert ha a táblán lévö játékot adjuk fel akkor az akár órák óta épített hadállásunkat is bukhatjuk a belefektetett agyi melóval együtt,kérdés megéri-e és mikor kell ezen elgondolkodni,szerintem ez egyénfüggő,függhet többek között a pillanatnyi elmeállapottól,lelkiállapottól és sorolhatnám...
Én akkor dobok el egy sakk játszmát ha már az ellenfélnek akkora az anyagi és/vagy minőségi előnye,hogy biztosan veszítek és a további lépegetés már csak formaság... Ez az a helyzet amikor méltóságunkat megőrizve kezet kell nyújtani az ellenfélnek és gratulálni mert okosabb volt és becsületes játékkal győzött. (A JOBBTÓL KIKAPNI SAKKBAN SOSE SZÉGYEN!! [szerintem pókerben sem de ez privát vélemény])


No de persze az élettel szemben játszott parti az teljesen más!!
Más az ellenfél is,én úgy gondolom maga az Isten,de más meg sorsot mond satöbbi ez nem vitatéma mindenki úgy hívja ahogy lelke diktálja.


Szóval az élet ellen vívott parti "kicsit keményebb" mint a táblán játszott sakkjáték (direkt így írom mert a táblán JÁTÉK van az élet tábláján viszont a bőrünkre megy játszma és ez nem játék minden lépésnek nagyon komoly tétje van,nevezetesen az életünk további alakulása) ha az Isten ellen vétünk hibás lépést annak sokkal keményebb következménye lesz mintha egy mezei sakkjátékban hibáznánk utóbbiba kezet nyújtunk feldolgozzuk a vereséget és jöhet az új parti,előbbinél viszont hibánál nem állhatunk fel kezet nyújtva,hogy majd a visszavágón jobb leszek,,, a sors keményen fog büntetni ha nyer velünk szembe,mert ha nyert az jelenti valamiben rosszul döntöttünk. Vajon érdemes e az akár éveken át épített hadállásunkat eldobni?


Megérné ezt átgondolni mert a sakkjátékban még idővel újra is építhetjük az eldobott állást az élet tábláján viszont ha eldobunk bármiféle állást amit akár évekig építettünk az már többet nem jön vissza! Akkor volt lehetőségünk eldönteni mit lépjünk ha a már léptünk a megtett lépés már csak történelem...
Amennyiben egy komplett partit dobunk el az élettel (vagy Istennel) szemben az is történelem marad mindenféle benne rejlő és akár még ki sem bontakozott lehetőséggel is!
Tehát mielőtt felpattanunk és mindent feladunk,gondoljuk át nem érdemes e mégis inkább tovább játszani...


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

*Film ajánló : Pókerarcok*


Nos igen nem csak a sakkért rajongom, hanem a pókerért is (texas holdem) szerintem nem szerencsejáték, hanem logikai stratégiai, természetesen jellegénél fogva van beépített szerencsefaktor is de a játékban az ész dominál.

A Póker ha odafigyelsz rá és komolyan veszed nagyon de nagyon sok mindenre megtaníthat, csak úgy mint a sakk. Hogy mást ne említsek én a pókertől tanultam meg az önfegyelmet, azt hogy bármi is van uralkodj magadon! Uralkodni kell magunkon és a játékra koncentrálni, akkor is ha épp megütjük a főnyereményt és akkor is ha épp bukunk, bármi is történjen, az idegesség nem segít viszont a minden helyzetben higgadt nyugodt és megfontolt gondolkodás igen. (pont mint a sakkban is)


Engem megtanított a póker arra is, hogy feladni sem szabad, mert bármi is van a következő kőrben ,leosztásban amit még nem ismerünk, hisz a jövő homálya fedi bármi benne lehet, ismétlem bármi, a totális győzelem is,tehát soha nem feladni és mindig küzdeni az utolsó zsetonig, mert amíg zseton van előttem játékban vagyok..... ezt is megtanultam a pókerből ( volt,hogy az utolsó zsetonomról nyertem meg 1 kisebb 10 fős verseny!)

És még megannyi dolog tanulható belőle... 

Akik ismernek személyesen azok közül van aki azt mondja a póker megváltoztatott, komolyabb és megfontoltabb lettem, mielőtt kinyitom a szám vagy cselekszek, előtte gondolkodom, , ezt is a pókerből tanultam, mielőtt bármit teszünk átgondolunk minden következményt. Egyetlen rossz tétrakásnak is borzasztó következménye lehet. 


Szóval szerintem a pókernek is ugyanolyan személyiség fejlesztő hatása van mint a sakknak. Sőt én úgy érzem ha mindkettőt komolyabb szinten űzzük e téren kiegészítik egymást. 


No és akkor jöjjön a film : 


Pókerarcok
(Rounders)
színes, magyarul beszélő, amerikai krimi, 116 perc, 1998

tartalom :


A profi zsugások azt vallják: a megélhetésért játszani van olyan meló, mint bármi más. Nem hazardírozol. Tutira mész. A cél, hogy óránként bekaszálj egy nagy tétet. Ennyi. Ha jól jár a lap, beszeded a pénzt, ha rosszul jár, ülsz rajta. Nem kockáztatsz. Így fizettem két évig a jogi egyetemet. Ilyen az igazi verklis. A New York-i pókeralvilágban játszódó történet egy fiúról szól, aki álmát a kártyaasztalnál próbálja valóra válni. A zsugás Mike McDermott (Matt Damon) feladja pókerszenvedélyét. Beiratkozik a jogi egyetemre, mert számára ez a biztos út a sikeres életbe. Csakhogy hiányzik belőle a titkos hátsó szobák pókercsatáinak izgalma, és amikor régi barátját, Férget (Edward Norton)kiengedik a börtönből, Mike-nak szembe kell néznie a nehéz és kockázatos dilemmával, hogy visszatérjen-e a zsugások világába a barátja kedvéért.











A filmről tudni kell, hogy ez volt az első komoly pókerfilm, tehát ami a pókerre helyezi a hangsúlyt, és nem csak épp látunk 1 filmben pár leosztást és kész. Külön érdekesség, hogy a film az úgynevezett póker boom előtti időkből származik, tehát még az előtt, hogy az online póker elkezdett világszerte népszerű len ni . (ha jól tudom kb 2005-ben kezdődött a póker ma is tapasztalható népszerűsége).



Maga a film szerintem igen sokatmondó és mélyen elgondolkodtató, legalábbis azok számára akik át tudják érezni és be tudják fogadni a pókeres világ feelingjét . Elgondolkodtató mert 1 pókeres vívódik a között, hogy egyetemre járjon és ügyvéd legyen biztos és jó fizetéssel stb... vagy pedig szenvedélyének a pókernek szentelje e az életét, amiből vagy nagyon sok pénz jön vagy nagy bukta van, vagy épp csak megél belőle. Egy biztos semmiképpen sem annyiira beton biztos jövő mint 1 ügyvédi állás. 


Főhősünk, mivel a frissen szabadult barátja befolyásolja (azért annyira persze nem kell....) természetesen a póker felé indul el.

Mivel mindfent alá rendel a pókernek, egyetemet és barátnőt szép lassan összeomlik körülötte minden, mivel persze a póker nem hozza az elvárt és remélt hozamot, magyarul emberünk elbukik mindent barátnőjét is… mindennek tetejében még a barátja adóssága is rámarad a "helyi gengszter" felé mivel kezességet vállalt jó barátjáért aki a főnök pénzével játszott, és miután persze mindet elvesztette eltűnt. Mivel a főszereplő kártyásunk kezességet vállalt érte elég komoly bajban van tekintve hogy, gengszterúr követeli a jussát. És itt jön a megható rész a filmben, főhősünk egyetemi professzora látva diákja kicsit sem derűs helyzetét, minden megtakarított pénzét a fiúnak adja, hogy az kimászhasson a bajból. Persze ez az összeg jóval kevesebb mint amit a rossz bácsinak vissza kell adni. Jack természetesen pókerezni kezd, a filmben mutatnak különböző helyszíneket ahol játszik és persze, mivel tud játszani nyer is.

Megszerzi a pénzt, sőt még többet is ami kell , nem lenne happy end a vége a filmnek ha Jack ne tudná kifizetni a kölcsönt a csúnya bácsinak, a professzornak, és ne maradna még neki is épp annyi amiből eljuthat és indulhat a póker világbajnokságon.




Merthogy ez a film vége, Jack átadja a professzor pénzét a volt barátnőjének , akit meg kér adja át neki, majd taxiba ül és elindul megvalósítani az álmát, hogy profi pókeres legyen. 



Szerintem, kihagyhatatlan film, mely arról szól , hogy soha ne adjuk fel az álmainkat, és mindig merjünk érte küzdeni, mert az csak a miénk mi tudjuk mit és miért szeretnénk !

Nincsenek megjegyzések: 
Küldés e-mailbenBlogThis!Megosztás a TwitterenMegosztás a Facebookon
A bejegyzésre mutató linkek

Vélemények: 
Feladni vagy nem feladni?[/paste:font]

Megéri feladni az adott partit?



Ez elgondolkodtató kérdés több okból is!

Előfordul,hogy reménytelennek látszik minden,ilyenkor vagy a "merre tovább" című post szerint járunk el vagy pedig mindent feladva felállunk és veszni hagyjuk a partit és MINDENT AMIT ADDIG ABBAN A PARTIBAN ÉPÍTETTÜNK!
Ez mind a táblán lévő játszmára igaz mind pedig az élettel szemben játszott partira is.
Miért is? Mert ha a táblán lévö játékot adjuk fel akkor az akár órák óta épített hadállásunkat is bukhatjuk a belefektetett agyi melóval együtt,kérdés megéri-e és mikor kell ezen elgondolkodni,szerintem ez egyénfüggő,függhet többek között a pillanatnyi elmeállapottól,lelkiállapottól és sorolhatnám...
Én akkor dobok el egy sakk játszmát ha már az ellenfélnek akkora az anyagi és/vagy minőségi előnye,hogy biztosan veszítek és a további lépegetés már csak formaság... Ez az a helyzet amikor méltóságunkat megőrizve kezet kell nyújtani az ellenfélnek és gratulálni mert okosabb volt és becsületes játékkal győzött. (A JOBBTÓL KIKAPNI SAKKBAN SOSE SZÉGYEN!! [szerintem pókerben sem de ez privát vélemény])


No de persze az élettel szemben játszott parti az teljesen más!!
Más az ellenfél is,én úgy gondolom maga az Isten,de más meg sorsot mond satöbbi ez nem vitatéma mindenki úgy hívja ahogy lelke diktálja.


Szóval az élet ellen vívott parti "kicsit keményebb" mint a táblán játszott sakkjáték (direkt így írom mert a táblán JÁTÉK van az élet tábláján viszont a bőrünkre megy játszma és ez nem játék minden lépésnek nagyon komoly tétje van,nevezetesen az életünk további alakulása) ha az Isten ellen vétünk hibás lépést annak sokkal keményebb következménye lesz mintha egy mezei sakkjátékban hibáznánk utóbbiba kezet nyújtunk feldolgozzuk a vereséget és jöhet az új parti,előbbinél viszont hibánál nem állhatunk fel kezet nyújtva,hogy majd a visszavágón jobb leszek,,, a sors keményen fog büntetni ha nyer velünk szembe,mert ha nyert az jelenti valamiben rosszul döntöttünk. Vajon érdemes e az akár éveken át épített hadállásunkat eldobni?


Megérné ezt átgondolni mert a sakkjátékban még idővel újra is építhetjük az eldobott állást az élet tábláján viszont ha eldobunk bármiféle állást amit akár évekig építettünk az már többet nem jön vissza! Akkor volt lehetőségünk eldönteni mit lépjünk ha a már léptünk a megtett lépés már csak történelem...
Amennyiben egy komplett partit dobunk el az élettel (vagy Istennel) szemben az is történelem marad mindenféle benne rejlő és akár még ki sem bontakozott lehetőséggel is!
Tehát mielőtt felpattanunk és mindent feladunk,gondoljuk át nem érdemes e mégis inkább tovább játszani...


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Hány perces sakkfajtát játszunk?
Mert bizony több fajta is létezik. 

Alapból van a rendes normál sakk ami végtelen addig megy a parti még az egyik király meg nem hal vagy döntetlenig. Viszont van hogy nincs idő, vagy türelem 1 hosszú órákig tartó (esetleg napokig ...) sakkjátszmához.

Erre jelenthet megoldást az időre játszott sakk, melynek szintén több verziója létezik melyeknél természetesen a gondolkodási idő más és más.


Bullet azaz lövedék sakk


minden játékosnak csupán 1 perc áll rendelkezésére , ismétlem 1 azaz 1 darab (60 másodperc) perc van gondolkodni. Természetesen itt nem lehet mély sakk kombinációkat kialakítani, a cél nyerni minél gyorsabban beadni a mattot vagy elérni, hogy az ellenfél túl gondolkodja az idejét. Szeretem ezt a sakk fajtát, felpezsdíti az embert  Aki gondolja próbálja ki, de leszögezném nem árt némi sakk tapasztalat....


Gyors blitz. Játékosonként 3 perc gondolkodni való idő. Személy szerint nem szeretem ezt a sakkfajtát, mert az 1 percesnél lassúbb itt nem játszhatok a gyorsaságra (a 3 perc is gyors természetesen de nem annyira mint az 1 perc) viszont az 5 percesnél meg , ahol azért van idő agyalni,gyorsabb. Valahogy nem találom a helyem a 3 percesben, ritkán játszom ilyet.




Blitz . Játékosonként maximum 15 perc felhasználható idő van. Nagyon gyakori az 5-5 perces parti. Szeretem a Blitz sakkot mert nem tart a végtelenségig, szorít az idő ami garantálja, hogy az ellenfél is lépni fog, de mégis elég sok idő van gondolkodni. 10-15 perces játszmában már nem ritka a mattadás sem, én is sokszor kapok és velem is megesik, hogy beadom a mattocskát  (végülis már 5 percesnél is mondhatjuk, hogy inkább a matt dominál, mint az , hogy lejár az idő)


Rapid sakk . 15-60 perc játékidő. Természetesen ez már a "nyugisabb" sakk, van idő bőven kombinálni, és gondolkodni, de mégis itt is garantál, hogy a parti nem tart a végtelenségig.




Megeshet az is, hogy a Blitz és a Rapid sakkban lépésenként idő jutalom is jár.







Mindenki válasszon kedvének és vérmérsékletének való sakkot  Egy a lényeg, sakkozzunk, mert sakkozni jó! Megdolgoztatja az agyat


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Hol játszunk a neten sakkot?

A neten millió számra vannak online sakkoldalak ahol emberek és/vagy (csak)gépek ellen sakkozhatunk, de ezek közül szerintem kevés a minőségi darab. Én magam 2 oldalon játszom, komolyabban , vagyis inkább úgy mondom szinte kizárólag ezeken az oldalakon sakkozok ezek pedig a chess.com és a sakkbaratok.hu.


Előbbi 1 nagy oldal több millió regisztrált taggal amiből több 10ezer állandóan online, utóbbi 1 jóval kisebb oldal, de emberek itt is vannak , családias barátságos oldal . Mindkettőn játszhatunk online sakkot emberek ellen és gépi sakkot a számítógép ellen (sakkbarátokon én még nem tudtam a gép ellen játszani de elvileg lehet). 


Mindkét oldalon valódi élő pontokért is sakkozhatunk ami alapján az oldal felhasználói között bekerülünk 1 ranglistába a pontjaink szerinti helyezésre.

A sakkbarátok csak 50 minősített partit engedélyez 1 hónapban ha nem vagyunk fizetős tagok, de a nem élő pontokra menő , csak barátságos sakk partik száma korlátlan a chess.com-nál ha jól tudom a tétre játszható partik száma sem limitált . (én legalábbis volt hogy napi 20-30 tétmeccset játszottam és sose szólt, hogy ennyi volt e hónapra)


Megjelenésre szerintem mindkét oldal tetszetős, bevallom őszintén kedvemtől függően hol ez tetszik hol a másik, a chess-com-on ha nem vagyunk fizető prémium tagok akkor is több fajta tábla illetve figura dizájn közül válogathatunk, a sakkbarátok ezt is pénzhez köti de szerintem szép az alap skin-ük is nekem ingerem sincs rá, hogy ott skin-t cseréljek . 
Mindkét oldalnak van már androidos telefonra telepíthető kliense, tehát ha épp teszem azt nem a gépnél vagyunk, de ilyen telefonunk van és van rajta net, akkor a megszokott sakk játékunkat sehol sem kell nélkülöznünk, bármikor tolhatjuk a játékot . Ha esetleg elmegy a net vagy csak nincs kedvünk online játszani, ekkor sincs baj, mert mindkét kliensbe van gépi sakk ami offline azaz internet nélküli módban is játszató! Szerintem a sakkbarátok offline gépi sakkprogramja sokkal jobb mint a chess.com-é de ez csak szigorúan magánvélemény de én így érzem, nekem számít hogy a sakkbarátok kliensén a gépi játékerőnél több szint (azt hiszem 20) közül lehet választani, míg a chess.com gépi játékánál erre nincs módunk. (az online számítógépen játszható felületükön viszont választhatunk erősséget a gépi sakkhoz). 


Aki játék közbe magyarul szeretne beszélgetni annak mindenképpen a sakkbarátokat ajánlom ott sokkal több a magyar mint a másik játékoldalon, persze 1 sakkoldal nem cset site de ha valaki parti közben szeret beszélgetni és ezt magyarul tenné annak jól jöhet e tanács J

Szerintem jó kis oldal mind a kettő aki szeret sakkozni, annak vagy ez vagy az esetleg mindkét oldal, rengeteg óra kikapcsolódást fog szerezni . J


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Na ma is okosabb lettem 
Érdekes dolog ez a sakk. Mire az ember megtanulja normálisan játszani talán az élete is elmegy. Viszont szerintem megéri mert szép játék, komplikált és összetett, olyan "dolog" melyben nagyon sok minden benne lehet, és ha valaki nem csinálja a legnagyobb szakértelemmel, az veszíteni fog. Itt nem lehet csak úgy lépegetni ide meg oda.
Amennyiben így teszünk szinte borítékolható a vesztés, csak úgy mint az élet tábláján, ott se lehet fel és alá előre eltervezett lépések sorozata nélkül lépegetni, mert az élet vissza csap, lehet nem azonnal de biztosan következménye lesz, ha csak tervezetlenül lépegetünk, így van ez a sakktáblán is, lehet , hogy úgy érezzük a hibás elkapkodott lépés nem jár semmivel, de mi van ha 20 lépés múlva látjuk meg a következményét a hibának ?

Megmondom, egyszerű 20 lépéssel szeretnénk az időt visszaforgatni, viszont már nem lehet, ha letettük a bábot valahová léptünk. Ez van ami a lépés mögött van már történelem, ami előtte az a jövő érdemes lenne arra koncentrálni, miután levontuk a rossz lépésből a tanulságot!! Azt hogy nem kapkodunk, gondolkodunk, és aztán megint, majd lépünk. Ha léptünk megtettünk egy lépést a következmények majd jönnek, hogy jó e vagy rossz e az majd kiderül., de mi léptünk a felelősség is a miénk. (!!) És nem másé.


Tessék szépen bele égetni az agyba előbb gondolkodunk, és aztán lépünk, így az életben is jobb esélyeink lesznek, az okos előre megtervezett lépéseket az élet meghálálja. Ez tapasztalat. Nem olyan nehéz ezt elsajátítani, csak 1 kis gyakorlás és már automatikusan menni fog minden egyes cselekedetünk előtt automatikusan át fogjuk tudni gondolni, hogy mit vesztünk és mit nyerünk, mert a sakktáblán is gondolkodunk, hogy megéri e az adott kockába lépni és az milyen kockázattal jár, mit nyerünk vagy vesztünk.

Az élet is ilyen sok mindent lehet nyerni, de veszíteni is. Igyekezni kell sok jót lépni, és összességében az élet ellen játszott partiban is lehetünk nyertesek  



Mert az élet ellen nyert parti(k) behúzása fenomenális érzés, hogy miért? 

Mert jók voltunk és az élet kénytelen megadni magát, és megadni nekünk ami jár, a szeretetet a boldogságot és az örömet  
Nincsenek megjegyzések:


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

*sudoku*

Nem rég ismerkedtem meg ezzel a játékkal, régebben azt hittem baromság, meg csupa matek áá engem nem érdekel. Pár napja rávettem magam, hogy kipróbáljam. SZERENCSÉRE: hogy miért is? Mert nem matek, csak puszta logika, józan ész ennyi. Ha játszom érzem, hogy dolgozik az agyam, igen szó szerint érzem, szinte jobban zsibbad mint a sakktól, megdolgoztat az biztos! Ha játszom felfrissültnek érzem magam utána, tiszta fura érzést kelt az agyam....  A sakkot is jobban átlátom, szóval ez ismét 1 nagyon szuper lépés volt, hogy rávettem magam a játék kipróbálására, NAGYOT NYERTEM VELE ÚGYÉRZEM!


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

*Hullámvölgyben*

Most sakkban is ugyan az történik mint a pókernél,amikor abban is kezdő voltam és csak a szárnyamat nyitogattam. NEM MEGY állandóan elvernek, a sakkpartijaim 90 százaléka vereség. Azt mondják ez az igazi próbatétel, nem az amikor napokig állandóan nyerek. Most kell vagy kiszállni és feladni vagy vért izzadva felállni és tovább küzdeni, mert ennél már csak feljebb van innen már rosszabb nem lehet hisz mindig vesztek, na jó néha mutatóba nyerek is . Úgy döntöttem felállok és azért is megtanulok játszani és én is nyerni fogok! Szóval felsorakoztatom a táblán a sereget és hajrá csata  !


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Játék és mégse...
Játék és mégse, azért mondom ezt mert a sakk valahol játék, legalábbis ennek találták ki az emberek. Viszont személy szerint úgy érzem nem az sokkal több mindenre jó és fontosabb dolgokat tartogat magában mint 1 sima játék.

Szerintem 1 komplett spirituális útmutatás van az egészben, hogy miért ? Csak meg kell nézni a játékot, és annak mondanivalóját, győzd le a gonoszt a másik királyt és seregét bármi áron, bármilyen figura "halálának" árán.
És hogy ezt elérd azért harcolnod kell keményen vért izzadva, a csata az első lépéstől indul, ha már léptél nincs vissza út, ha feladod vesztettél, tehát nincs más választás harcolni kell és bármi áron elfogni a királyt és elfoglalni a csata mezőt. Ha ez megvan lehet örülni győztünk, a győzelem érzése kimondottan mámorító és felemelő legalábbis én abban párpercben még átérzem a győzelmet szabadnak érzem magam, a lelkem......Aztán jön a következő csata, vagy ugyan azzal az ellenféllel vagy 1 másikkal, vagy magával az élettel.

A másik játékost ki tudod 1 idő után következtetni, nagyjából tudod mit lép mit reagál stb... ha sokat játszol 1 adott ellenféllel. Az élettel szemben ugyan ez nem igaz mert az kiszámíthatatlan, az életet az Úr Isten vezényli meg a többi "fenti felelős" gondolom még vannak páran, nem tudhatod mit lépnek az égi táblán, mert 1 jó játékoshoz mérten profin játszanak és 3-5 lépéssel legalább előrébb járnak a tervben mint az aktuális lépésük, jól fel van építve az egész élet nevű dolog és profin van vezényelve. Tehát sosem tudhatod, hogy az élet mit lép , abban a partiban amit az élet ellen játszunk maximálisan észnél kell lenni és teljesíteni kell mert ha nem pórul járunk. Furán hangzik tudom de mindig minden lépéssel sarokba kell szorítani az élet seregének királyát, mert ha mi kerekedünk fölé, garantált, hogy az történik amit mi szeretnénk . 


Ami természetesen nekünk nagyon jó hisz azért élünk, hogy élvezzük az életet még ha néha harcolni is kell... Viszont ha becsülettel küzdünk az "élet királya" ellen és minden lépésére a megfelelő választ adjuk, nem sok rosszat tud adni nekünk mert lezártuk a rossz összes útját.


Azt hiszem,ha így küzdünk annak odafenn az a kedves bölcs ősz öregapó örül, mert nem legyőzni akar minket, csak ösztökélni arra hogy sose adjuk fel és a végsőkig küzdjünk, mert ha így teszünk meglesz a gyümölcs .


Jó stratéga az AtyaIsten de nem szeret nyerni  .


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

ez van...
Vannak napok amik nem a táblán való csatározásra termettek a mai is ilyen. Ez van "szerencsére" nálam a sakk csakk hobbi,persze komolyan veszem,tanulgatom. is csiszolom a tudásom,de ha nyomott hangulatom van akkor a sakkal foglalom le magam,és nem érdekel ha veszítek,ilyenkor a játékért játszom beleteszem az aktuális hangulatom a sakk világába. Az esetek 90%ban működik!


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Emberség
Szép dolog a sakk,sokmindenre tanít,többek között emberségre! Bizony így van a legtöbb sakkozónak természetes,hogy ha kell másokon is segítsen. Tegnap is remek példát láttam erre a facebookon!Az egyik likeolt sakkoldalon láttam felhívást egy nyolc éves kisfiúnak kerestek okatót,akit nem mellesleg két testvérével együtt egyedül nevel az apjuk. Gondoltam megosztom a felhívást a chess.com portál "HUNGARYAN CHESS GROUP"csoportban ahol tag vagyok,ekkor jött a meglepetés az egyik főadmin szószerint két perc múlva ott volt a felhívást közzé tevő sakkportál közösségi oldalán és felajánlotta segítségét ingyen! Nos mi ez ha nem emberség?


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

már vagy jó 10 éve érdekel a sakk, de csak most szántam rá magam, hogy megtanuljam játszani 1 kb 3 hónapja  kicsit bonyolult dolog, de szerintem briliánsan összepárosítható a játék "játék" és az élet közötti párhuzam! Természetesen lehet hogy van aki a sakkot csak 1 puccér mezei tábla játéknak gondolja ezt elfogadom, de azzal azért nem vagyok egy magam, hogy ez nem csak egy vacak játék mert sokkal több, megtanít élni létezni, küzdeni, harcolni győzni, és persze veszíteni is, mert minden parti nem lehet győztes, olyat még a vérprofi nagymester sakkozók se tudnak, hogy minden partit győzelemre hoznak, szerintem nem is kell, lehet fura gondolat de ha nem csúszna be egy két bukta parti akkor nem lenne miből tanulni, mert bizony a vesztes partiból sokkal több tanulság vonható le utólagos elemzésnél mint egy győztesből  Szerintem egyértelmű hogy miért.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Amikor még a Sakkra gondolni is nehéz...
Ilyen is van sajnos, ez van , ilyenkor az ember mindaz életbe mind a játékba belefásul, unalmas sablonos mindkettő, ezeket a szakaszokat túl kell élni! Az a kérdés, hogy hogyan?

Véleményem szerint egyszerű, élni kell az életet és játszani a sakkot, vagy fordítva ? Ezt úgy gondolom mindenki döntse el maga, mert fordítva is lehet! A lényeg az, hogyha nehéz is és sablonos is, akkor is csinálni kell mert egy idő után megint jönnek a szép dolgok mind az életbe mind a sakkba  Csak ki kell várni!

A legjobb ezt egy kis sakkozással megtenni és addig is az agysejteket kondiztatni míg a táblán eljön a mi időnk , mert egyszer elfog ez biztos...


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

ennyi gondolatot persze nem ma termeltem ki, átmásoltam az egész blogomat, csak leírom, mielőtt valaki nem értené hogy van ennyi gondolatom 1szerre


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Sakkoztam egyet,sajnos elcszesztem,nem baj nem élő pontokra ment, ha megtanulok játszani jobban fog menni addig meg gyűjtöm a tapasztalatot, a sakkban is vannak nehézségek és az életben is.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 19)

Szerintem jó dolog a sakk engem megnyugtat, ha ideges vagyok mindig sakkozom általában és valahogy megnyugszom, attól hogy elképzelem a csatát beleérzem magam meg ilyesmik  Persze ez egyénfüggő lehet, hogy mást még a sakktábla látványa is idegesít


----------



## MaryAnn33 (2013 Augusztus 20)

Szia!
"A sakk szépsége! A táblánál se kor, se nem, se faj, se társadalmi státusz nem számít." 
Tetszik ahogyan a sakkról írsz, hogyan bontakozik ki a gondolat, a sakk és az élet párhuzama. Jó volt olvasni. Gyerekkoromtól gimi végéig elég sokat játszottam, igen nagy kitartást, türelmet és maximális koncentrációt igényel. A kisfiam 5 évesen kezdett a sakkal ismerkedni, nagyon szereti, leköti a figyelmét, előre gondolkozik, előre vetít 3- 4 lehetséges lépést. Ma már vele játszom, és mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom. 

Szerettem olvasni, gratulálok! Kitartást kívánok a sakkhoz és a bejegyzéseid írásaihoz is!

/A filmet régen láttam, és kb. ennyi is a pókerról való ismeretem, de köszi az ajánlást./


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 20)

Köszi


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 20)

Mai első partimat elbuktam,pedig vezér előnyöm volt ez van erről szól a sakk tudomásul kell venni hogy egy rendkívül bonyolult összetett játék. Ha valaki ért hozzá még a vesztes patrtit is megfordítja,ez történt most is,ez van be kell ismerni az ellenfél jobban értett hozzá vezér hátrányból fordított. Szerencsére nem ÉLŐ pontokra ment így nyertem egy kis tapasztalatot,és nem csökkent az élő pontjaim száma.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 20)

Merj lépni!

Mert a sakkban lépéskényszer van, nincs olyan mint a pókerbe vagy egyéb hasonló játékba, hogy betojtam és eldobom és kiszállok! NEM! a sakkban lépni kell vagy jót vagy rosszat de muszáj lépni!

A lépés csak rajtad múlik, mind az élet mezején (itt a képzeletbeli sakktáblát értem ahol az élet forgatókönyve íródik), mind pedig a sakktáblán az hogy a bábot hova teszed senki máson nem múlik csakis egyes egyedül terajtad!

Minden lépésednek meglesz a hosszú és a rövid távú következménye is, igen hisz a sakkban a profik 3-4 vagy több lépéssel előre számolnak és úgy lépnek, hogy már kikövetkeztették a lehetséges következményeket, nem ártana az életben is így gondolkodni cselekvés előtt z élet sem egy bonyolult valami simán kilehet számolni a következményeket ott is.

Mondok egy egyszerű példát, ha valaki 1 veszekedés folyamán dürohamot kap, akkor annak hosszú és rövidtávon is súlyos velejárói lehetnek , pedig ezt a "lépések kiszámolásával" egy kis önuralommal és higattsággal simán el lehet kerülni.

Elösször nem könnyű a sakkszerű gondolkodás mód elsajátítása de higgyétek el nagyon hasznos!

Garry Kasparov írt is erről egy könyvet, "Hogyan utánozza az élet a sakkot" címmel, szerintem hatalmas 1 könyv nekem legalábbis nagyon tetszik, ha mindenki megpróbálna sakkszerűen gondolkodni, sokkal keveeebb negativitás düh harag stb ... lenne a világba.


Kezdetben nehéz elsajátítani ezt a gondolkodás módot, csak úgy mint magát a sakkot, de ha belejönaz ember teljesen spontán fog már így gondolkodni egy idő után. Én legalábbis ezt érzem magamon, nekem szebb lett tőle az életem, szerintem egy próbát megér kipróbálni...


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 20)

Önuralom fejlesztésre is jó a sakk, igen bizony így van.

Mostani partimban az egerem hibája folytán elvesztettem a vezért, rossz kockában landolt, épp a másik vezér elé.... persze be is buktam a partim és ELO pontokat buktam, viszont a partit még vagy 10 lépéséig elhúztam, ott nem volt helye az őrjöngésnek folytatni kellett! Szóval folytattam a legnagyobb önuralommal játszottam a helyzethez képest, sajnos a királyt elfelejtettem megvédeni, a vezér utáni életre készültem a centrumban... ez van, legközelebb erre is figyelek, ha meg felhúzom magam attól nem jönnek vissza a pontjaim csak ha vissza szerzen MAJD JÓZAN fejjel csatában őket mert visszafogom


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 21)

http://www.chess.com/livechess/game?id=583854859


Remek példa a higgattságra.... többszöri hibázás után is nyugott maradtam és 160 lépésig elhúztam a partit, ha 1 kicsit tapasztaltabb vagyok nem vesztem el a huszárt és elérem a döntetlent.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 21)

több mint 10 éve nem látott pető intézetes társam rámírt szeretne 1et sakkozni van e kedvem regelt a chess-re szegényt megaláztam a magam tudászintjével 2 szer is 1más után és bűntudatom van
szerencsére én hívtam ki és volt annyi eszem hogy minősítetlenre marhára nem örülnék ezeknek a pontoknak


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 23)

Valamire ráérezhettem, mert az utóbbi 3 napba szinte csak nyerek sakkban  lehet valóban felkéne hagynom a rövid sakokkal ahol csak a gyorsaság és a harc a lényeg, és összpontosítanom a lassúbb sakkra ahol a pozicíós játéknak is van értéke.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 25)

Szerintem az hogy 7mp-en múlt a győzelmem és ez nem húzott fel jó önfegyelemre, vall erre is megtanított a sakk, a múlt az múlt (ezt mondjuk pókerből is tanúltam) elmúlt a következő partira kell koncentrálni .

Egyébként az ellenfélnek már csak 7mp-ce volt ha lejár nyerek idővel, de bemattolt.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 26)

http://amatorsakk.blog.hu/2013/08/26/magyar-sakkvilag-alekosz-jelenseg

*Felháborító a Magyar Sakkvilág augusztusi száma?!*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 28)

Szerintem a sakban és a pókerben is van közös, hogymi? Az hogy megtanít mindkettő a higgattsággra és önfegyelemre, csak épp máshogyan.... én a pókertől is rengeteget változtam...

Attól lettem fegyelmezett, azóta gondolkodom cselekvés előtt a következményeken mióta pókerezem, a sakk nyílván erre mégjobban rásegített


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 30)

Fura de mióta sakkozom úgy érzem "fejlődik az agyam" játék után szó szerint zsibbad, azt mondják ez annak a jele, hogy megdolgoztattam.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 30)

*"Az Álmaid nem úgy fognak megvalósulni ha kőkeményen, fájdalmasan megküzdesz értük, hanem úgy, hogy megengeded, hogy az Álmod rezgése jelen legyen az életedben. Ebből a helyzetből pedig minden megtörténik Rajtad keresztül, hogy az Álmod valóra váljon. Lehet ez események sora, különös találkozások, vagy inspirált cselekvés a részedről. Nem kell küzdened, az élet nem a küzdelemről szól, hanem arról, hogy képes legyél ellenállás nélkül elfogadni azt amit kértél. A küzdelem mindig ellenállást feltételez, és sokszor pontosan a küzdelmekkel igazoljátok, hogy megérdemeltek-e valamit. Azt mondjátok: 'csak úgy nem kaphatom meg azt amiért nem küzdöttem meg' - tudnotok kell, hogy minden csak azért érkezik meg hozzátok mert azonos frekvencián rezegtek az adott dologgal. Akkor miért beszéltek küzdelemről, vagy valaminek a legyőzőséről? Ha ott van Benned az álmod frekvenciája, az a szemed előtt fog kibontakozni, ha viszont nincs benned, akkor tehetsz Te bármit, semmi nem fog történni. Minden a rezgésekről szól, és minden történésnek, hatékony cselekvésnek a rezgések az alapjai." 
Abraham-Hicks*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Augusztus 31)

megfontolandó


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 1)

"Adj halat az éhezőnek, és aznap megmented a haláltól. Tanítsd meg halászni. Örök életre jóllakott lesz, és sem ő, sem családja nem szenved majd hiányt." (Dr. Pető András)


Szerintem elgondolkodtató....


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 2)

Kicsikét fura amire rájöttem, ma fedeztem fel hogy bármi feszültség ér, akár negatív akár pozitív , sakkozni kezdek,,,, úgymond kisakkozom magambol a dolgot,,, nekem is fura ma jöttem rá.


(nyílván ha nincs épp lehetőségem akkor nem játszom)


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 3)

“Elégedettség. Senki se gondolná, de az elégedettség egyenlő a boldogsággal. Aki elégedett, az boldog is. Mit jelent elégedettnek lenni? Azt jelenti, hogy elég az, ami van és amim van. Nem akarok többet az élettől, csak annyit, amennyit éppen ad vagy netalán elvesz. Az elégedettség hálát is jelent. Aki nem elégedett, az hálás sem tud lenni.” (Miroslaw Putnek)



Egy kis lélekemelő


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 6)

Intenzíven sudokuzni kezdtem, és máris látszik a sakkozásomon, hogy változik a gondolkodásom.... Fura de így van.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 7)

Készülj fel a váratlan helyzetekre!


Mert bizony megeshet a táblán, hogy bármikor váratlan nem várt helyzet elő, mert még a legjobb sakkjátékos is csak megbecsülni tudja a másik lépését... de mi van ha teljesen más kombinációban gondolkodik az ellenfél ? Mi van ha számunkra teljesen meglepő és nem várt lépéssel, vagy esetleg csapdával áll elő ? Betojunk és feladjuk, vagy azonnal új tervet készítünk és folytatjuk a harcot ? Én az utóbbit szoktam, mert én is kitalálhatok valami újat ami az ellenfelet meglepheti. Bármikor fel vagyok készülve rá, hogy játszma közben valami nem várt esemény történik és meg kell oldanom, és ez segít az életben is, mert mióta a sakkszemlélet szerint élek az életben fellépő váratlan helyzeteket is megtudom sokkal jobban oldani mint előtte. Elég ha ilyenkor elképzelem a táblát a bábokkal és végig gondolom, ha ez 1 játszma lenne mit lépnék, és már meg is.  Ha nekem megy másnak is menni fog a sakk türelemre és higgadtságra tanít, érdemes megpróbálni e szerint élni, és ha valakinek nem megy,hát nem, élhet máshogyan, de nekem eddig működik!


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 17)

A póker olyan mint az élet, sosem tudhatod milyen lapot kapsz és ebből kell mindig a legjobbat kihoznod... 
Ha egyszerű lenne, akkor akárki meg tudná csinálni...de mivel nem az, a siker csak a legkitartóbbaknak jár!" 
szerző: machopoker.hu


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 18)

"A póker alapjában véve észjáték és nem más! Ahhoz, hogy jó legyél benne, semmi másra nincs szükséged, csak zsetonra, egy székre és egy kis észre!" 
szerző: machopoker.hu


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 23)

De rég írtam már ide 


Most vagyok túl a pörgős szakaszomon, letudtam pár napot mikor ÉLŐ pontokra sakkoztam, most azt kicsit abbahagyom belefáradtam, tétes játéknak ott a póker a sakk szeretném ha megmaradna örömjátéknak, kikapcsolódásra stb,,,, már nem a játékot néztem csak, hogy mennyi ELO pontom van , nyílván ennek értelme nincs. Persze 1 verseny játékosnak van értelme, hisz neki a "lételeme", hogy mennyi pontja van de nekem a sakk csak hobby. Tehát most pihi van a tétre menő sakkozásban, és inkább a kompjuter ellen játszom, attól is lehet bőven tanulni és olyan lassan játszom, ahogy szeretnék. Természetesen tétnélküli barátságos ember , ember elleni partit is tolok de inkább a gép elleni játék lesz most túlsúlyban, ha ismét erősnek érzem magam megint jöhet pár éles parti,


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Szeptember 23)

*"Ha ismered a pókert, akkor ismered az embereket; ha pedig ismered az embereket, akkor megértheted hogyan is működik a világ." - mondta Brett Maverick akinek a világa a póker körül forgott és a világnézete egy mondatba sűrítve is nagy okosságokat rejt...igaz?*


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Október 1)

Új dolgot fedeztem fel, a neve Reversi , ez 1 logikai játék féleség google ba kikereshető, agykarbantartásratökéletes


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Október 15)

http://www.chess.com/livechess/game?id=623040385


Amikor minden lépést meggondolok és 2 lépéssel előrébb tartok mint az aktuális lépésem.  A siker az eredménye.


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Október 24)

Majdnem 100 élő pontot jöttem fel, 1 hét alatt. Jol ment a szekér, de nyílván 1szer minden siker megszakad tegnap óta kb 50.et buktam, de számomra jó hír, hogy a 700 as élő szintget már úgy néz ki stabilan tartom ! Szerencsém van hogy több mint kétéve pókerezem, és ott az ilyesmit már megtanultam semmi se tart örökké 1szer fenn 1szer lenn, a kérdés, hogy a lennt-ből van e fel...


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 November 22)

Rita 6, Rasi 13, Vince 15, Iza 14, Robi 23, Péter és Kriszta 33 évesek. Mindannyian a budapesti Pető Intézet falai között töltötték gyerekkorukat. Egyszerre mindannyian elindultak. Ki az életbe... Groó Diána filmje


na ez az amihez azt hiszem nem kell kommentár, nekik minden lépés fontos


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 December 19)

Elkezdődött tán valami új az életebe, de még nem tudom mi.... de léptem mert erről szól a sakk lépni kell mert lépés nélkül semmi nincs, kockáztatni kell....


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2014 Január 3)

Szerintem az élet olyan mint a sakk, tartogat meglepetéseket, erre mindinkább rájövök


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2014 Március 11)

Zajlik életem nagy partija....


----------



## ZUBCSI (2015 Január 14)

Mit gondoltok a gyereksakkról? Érdemes már 5-6 éves korban elkezdetni velük a sakkot?


----------



## Semyassa (2015 Március 31)

Engem akkor tanított meg apám. Szerintem sokat ösztönzött a logikában gondolkodásban, valamint hogy hogyan kell nyerni. Na és persze hogyan kell veszíteni emelt fővel.. emlékszem a játék végén mindig azt mondta mikor mattot kaptam.."még van egy lépés !" -majd a aztán rájöttem... A lelépés)


----------



## csilla001 (2015 Június 10)

Sziasztok.

Nagyon örülök, h ilyen forumunk is van. 10 éves kislányom most érdeklödik nagyon a sakk iránt (nyáron sakk táboron is részt vesz) és habár csak néhány hete kezdte nagyon gyorsan feltornázta magat. Szeretnék egy sakk készletbe belefeccolni de fogalmam sincs, h milyet vegyek. Sima tábla figurákkal, számítógépeset... Szeretnék hosszú távban gondolkodni, azaz egy készletet most megvenni és az van. Kérlek aki ért hozzá segítsen ki néhány tanáccsal, h milyen uton induljak el keresés téren.
Millio köszönet.
csilla001


----------



## teddyted (2015 Június 15)

Szia Csilla,

az én kislányom is Csilla és 11 éves 

Pár éve sakkozgat, az iskolai sakkcsapattal jár versenyekre, országosokra, etc. Nem ez a fontos. Játszogat. A fontos az, hogy fejlődjön a logikai, kombinációs és stratégiai-taktikai készsége. A sakk ehhez igen komoly kulcs - erőltetni nem szabad, de rendkívül jót tesz egész életére.

Milyen készletet vegyél neki? Nálunk ez nem volt téma, az én régi készletemmel gyakorol, ha épp rájön csak úgy (magától és itthon ritkán, a suliban és a sakkosokkal intenzívebben, de ott van készlet is.).

A javaslatom: vegyél neki egy középnagy, könnyen csomagolható és vihető, akár mágneses készletet. Szépeket lehet kapni, nem is drágák. Ez a munkaeszköze, a sajátja, és kell. Ha esetleg kicsit konzervatívabb, akkor fafigurást, de akkoris szállítható dobozost és ne a versenynagyot, hanem jól átlátható középnagyot, mert praktikusabb. Azt engedd neki, hogy ezen a mzgástéren belül maga válassza a figuratipust, mert nem mindegy pl. milyen a huszár, a vezér, etc. Van olyan készlet, amivel ránézésre inkább nem játszunk. Ez az övé, válassza ki - de a tól-ig paramétereket te add meg neki.

Ha a készlete megvan, két fontos dolog maradt. Ha tényleg sakkos, legyen egy (egyetlenegy) kabalafigurája, de az már minőségi, szép kidolgozással, vagy fém, vagy fa. Akár bástya, akár király, akár huszár, akármi, ami a kabalája. A lányomnak egy bástyája van - egy, nem több. Jó, még egy picike fémhuszárja is van a kulcstartójára, slussz. 

Elektromos készletet szerintem NE vegyél. A sakknál fontos a hangulat is, hogy kézbefogjon egy bábut, tisztelje és ismerje a hagyományokat. Viszont fontos, hogy ha akar, gyakoroljon - ehhez kiváló, az androidos okostelókra, vagy tabletre tehető sakkprogramok vannak - de akár pc-re vagy notebook-ra is. Számtalan féle sakkprogram létezik, attól függ, gyakorolni, elemezgetni, vagy simán csak játszani akar-e. Vannak látványsakkok is, varázssakk, stb, ami azért nem csak aranyos, vicces és szép, de elég technikás is, pl. Attól függ, mit szeret. Minden program free leszedhető a Netről, ezer helyről, ezerféle. De azt javaslom, elektronikusban NE online játsszon, hanem a géppel. Trénerként a gép egyrészt mindíg kéznél van, másrészt praktikusabb, harmadrészt ha élő partner kell, az tényleg élő legyen. Ha ezt szokja meg, másutt is pozitivan visszaköszön majd ez a viselkedésmód.

Bocsi, ha sok voltam - üdv: teddy


----------



## tornando (2015 Június 25)

Én mint aki nem sakkozott versenyen csak munkahelyen Én azt mondom teddy részválaszára
Igen


> A sakknál fontos a hangulat is, hogy kézbe fogjon egy bábut, tisztelje és ismerje a hagyományokat.


A bábuk érzete nekem fontos volt
Valamint fontos ez ember velünk szemben.Mert személyes küzdelem is.
Láthatod annak hangulati változásait, reagálását, hacsak nem pókerarc


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2015 Július 28)

csilla001 írta:


> Sziasztok.
> 
> Nagyon örülök, h ilyen forumunk is van. 10 éves kislányom most érdeklödik nagyon a sakk iránt (nyáron sakk táboron is részt vesz) és habár csak néhány hete kezdte nagyon gyorsan feltornázta magat. Szeretnék egy sakk készletbe belefeccolni de fogalmam sincs, h milyet vegyek. Sima tábla figurákkal, számítógépeset... Szeretnék hosszú távban gondolkodni, azaz egy készletet most megvenni és az van. Kérlek aki ért hozzá segítsen ki néhány tanáccsal, h milyen uton induljak el keresés téren.
> Millio köszönet.
> csilla001




Szia, szerintem sima sakk készletet vegyél semmiképp se gépit, anno a gépitől engem nagyon óvtak olyanok akiknek volt, elég ha kimegy 1 szenzor az egyik kockából és máris csak 1 nagyon drága sima sakk dísztárgy lesz az egész, ha nincs ki játszon a lányoddal is elérhető a netten rengeteg jó sakkoldal ahol játszhat ill okos telefonra tabletre stb rengeteg jó sakk program tölthető INGYEN. Amit magával vihet ott veszi elő ahol akarja, szóval egyszó mint száz én sima sakk készletet ajánlom, azt már te tudod eldönteni, hogy mit engedhetsz meg anyagilag, én 30 éves szülcsimre kaptam 1 szép sakkasztalt. Ezek nyílván többe kerülnek mint 1 pici mágneses sakk készlet,nyílván nem viheti magával stb, viszont ha valaki sakkmániás akkor 1 szép dísztárgya lehet a szobának nappalinak stb, és ha leülnek mellé ugyanúgy sakkozhatnak mint 1 kicsi sakk készlettel. (nyilván meg kell venni az asztal mellé a bábokat, kapható hozzá való nagy bábú készlet) ha nem tudod mi az a sakk asztal írd be a keresőbe


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2017 Május 10)

Újra nekiálltam sakkozni, találtam más hobbyt is, a neve snooker, iszonyú jó játék, és rettenetesen jól neveli a jellemet szerintem, ebben hasonlít a sakkhoz.


----------



## Brutyma (2017 Szeptember 6)

A sakk egy játék.
Az élet NEM!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 17)

A sakk nagyon jo kikapcsolodas meg amator szinten is.


----------

